# first race tips



## jamma (17 Sep 2016)

Just wanting some extra tips for my first race apart from don't go near the back or attack from the start.

If your going to comment saying i shouldn't race because of my speed please don't comment


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

What type of race?

Best advice is stay safe and have fun.


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Sep 2016)

Never raced mate, but good luck all the same.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Sep 2016)

If you are a rider of limited ability like myself, hide in the wheels, draft the living daylights out of everyone. If you find yourself on the front, get off the front and back into the wheels. Races ebb and flow, do NOT lose that wheel in front, hold on as long as possible even if it means going into your anearobic zone, once you lose contact you will be lost, with any luck the speed may slacken and you will then get your breath back. Its near the end of the season the others will be race fit and wont know who you are probably so you can get away with it.
You will learn where your weaknesses and strengths are. I am a very short uphill sprint specialist. High speed flats or long hills are not my thing. Good luck and remember its your first race, your position at the end of the day is not that important.
I take it that its a crit race by the way.


----------



## S-Express (17 Sep 2016)

If it is your first race and you are coming from a relatively low fitness base, then don't be surprised if you get dropped. Try to stay in the first third of the group if you can - if you can't manage that, then just hang on for as long as you can and try to remember the effort you were putting in just before you got dropped. Then go out and replicate it on your training rides.

IF you do get dropped - DO NOT pull out. Just ride the remaining race distance at your own pace, or with other dropped riders (you won't be the only one). 'Finishing' a race is psychologically very important, IMO.


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

Remember all you have learned in fast group riding, keep others safe as well as yourself. Push down hard on the pedals before you do any out of the saddle effort, failing to do so can bring others behind you down.


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Remember all you have learned in fast group riding, keep others safe as well as yourself. Push down hard on the pedals before you do any out of the saddle effort, failing to do so can bring others behind you down.


Is that a sign of getting out of the saddle?


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> Is that a sign of getting out of the saddle?



As you stand you slow down very quickly, this makes those behind you hit the brakes or your back wheel in as some race situations. It was one of many things taught to me over 45 years ago.


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> As you stand you slow down very quickly, this makes those behind you hit the brakes or your back wheel in as some race situations. It was one of many things taught to me over 45 years ago.


But what is the reason for it?


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> But what is the reason for it?



As you stand your weight goes forwards pushing the bike backwards


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Sep 2016)

If it is a road race call out oncoming traffic and potholes. Hold your line through corners, don't be tempted to try to gain position in the bunch down the inside line into a corner. 
Let people know you are there, I will sometimes put my hand on a rider to stop them chopping (cutting me up). Not a push just a gentle hand to say I am here.


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> As you stand your weight goes forwards pushing the bike backwards


I understand that mate, but from a racing point of view, what is the advantage?


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> I understand that mate, but from a racing point of view, what is the advantage?



None apart from the fact that you can take a bunch of riders out.


----------



## jamma (17 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> What type of race?
> 
> Best advice is stay safe and have fun.


 

Its a crit race


----------



## ayceejay (17 Sep 2016)

When you come to a bend/corner use the experience you have gained from riding in a group during training to position yourself to accelerate out of the bend.


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> None apart from the fact that you can take a bunch of riders out.


LOL.....
I thought it might be some sort of tactic to help you gain an advantage. (It is n advantage of sorts I suppose)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2016)

Hold your line, speak/shout to others, don't be a dick.


----------



## jamma (18 Sep 2016)

Well if its like last week as there was only 10 racing in the mens 4th cat race


----------



## Slick (18 Sep 2016)

When is it?


----------



## jamma (18 Sep 2016)

Slick said:


> When is it?


 Sat 24th and sat 1st oct


----------



## Slick (18 Sep 2016)

Enjoy. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mjr (19 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> None apart from the fact that you can take a bunch of riders out.


And they may take you out by return.

As it's a crit, if dropped, try to stay within a lap if you can so you don't get withdrawn before the final laps, but if the head of the race is catching you, don't be a Dick and try to race them to avoid being lapped. Just hold the non racing line and let it go.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Sep 2016)

jamma said:


> Just wanting some extra tips for my first race apart from don't go near the back or attack from the start.
> 
> If your going to comment saying i shouldn't race because of my speed please don't comment


Treat it as a fast club type ride, learn whatever you can from the experience, take what you've learned into your next race, try not to crash.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Sep 2016)

First race tips from me would be:
Ride smart, use brain cells as well as horse power.
Ride hard, finish the race absolutely spent, if you have energy left you didn't ride hard enough.
Hold your line, don't chop people up with evasive moves, talk to others around you.
Remember as many aspects of the race as you can, don't let it go by in a blur. Learn from these situations in your next race. 

Stay safe and good luck.


----------



## boydj (19 Sep 2016)

Try to stay in the middle of the group. If you are at the back, accelerating out of corners to get back on the wheels takes a lot out of you. If there are hills, try to get as far up the group as possible before the climb so you'll not drop off the back if you are a bit slower on the climb.


----------



## paraffinlamps (19 Sep 2016)

In a crit corners tend to be the worst part . Expect to go into the red accelerating out of corners , especially if its a flat race . The further back you are the worse it is . Try and hold your line going into the corner , through and out of it . Look for experienced , safer riders and try to follow their wheel and positioning . Dont worry if you do get dropped but as others have said do carry on and finish . If the group does lap you by all means jump on the back of the last rider but dont be tempted to try and push in anywhere as they come past , even if there is a gap you think you can make . Let them past and then stay at the back of them . Its easy to say try and enjoy it but when you are blowing out your arse trying to hang on , enjoyment is the last thing on your mind  . Also be aware as you get near your limits your concentration may start to drift . Good luck and let us know how you get on .


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Sep 2016)

jamma said:


> Sat 24th and sat 1st oct


I've got a fiver on you. Don't let me down.


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2016)

I'll echo above about going hard out of corners.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> I'll echo above about going hard out of corners.


I looked at my power data on a rather hard road race this year and coming out of a corner in the middle of the race I hit 1400 watts  just holding on to the wheel of the guy in front. It hurts but you love it if you manage to stay in there.


----------



## jamma (19 Sep 2016)

Theres 3 corners and i think it will come down to the third corner where everyone will fight for postion. But i am going to go down early and get a few laps under me so i can get a feel of it


----------



## huwsparky (19 Sep 2016)

Tip 1: warm up properly, it will feel fast from the start.

2: At all costs get to the front row on the start.

3: Don't use your best bike if you have a choice.

4: not a tip as such but don't start if your not prepared to fall at speed!


----------



## S-Express (19 Sep 2016)

huwsparky said:


> 4: not a tip as such but don't start if your not prepared to fall at speed!



Nobody ever is


----------



## mjr (19 Sep 2016)

Not a speed merchant now for sure and I think I predated the helmet rule by some years, but I still like to watch the pros and sometimes local cat 3s.

If someone's going to race properly, on a closed course, instead of buggering about on open roads pretending to race and being a danger to everyone nearby, good luck to them!


----------



## Justinslow (19 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Not speed merchant now for sure and I think I predated the helmet rule by some years, but I still like to watch the pros and sometimes local cat 3s.
> 
> If someone's going to race properly, on a closed course, instead of buggering about on open roads pretending to race and being a danger to everyone nearby, good luck to them!


Absolutely!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (20 Sep 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> I looked at my power data on a rather hard road race this year and coming out of a corner in the middle of the race I hit 1400 watts


That's some wattage fella, nice work!


----------



## Shaun (20 Sep 2016)

As a never-raced (and-never-going-to-race) cyclist, why are the corners important / faster?


----------



## S-Express (20 Sep 2016)

Shaun said:


> As a never-raced (and-never-going-to-race) cyclist, why are the corners important / faster?



Corners can cause a 'concertina' effect, meaning if you are at the back you could be just going into the corner when the front of the group is already through the corner, out the other side, back up to speed and half way to the next corner - meaning you (and others) will have to put down a lot of power in order to stay with the race. If the circuit has a lot of corners, it's not a good place to be.


----------



## jamma (21 Sep 2016)

Food wise should i just go with 1 bar before hand and a bottle for during the race due to it being 35mins


----------



## S-Express (21 Sep 2016)

If the race is only 35 minutes, then I would leave the bottle, tbh. Don't eat anything too heavy in the couple of hours beforehand. Eating a snack bar or whatever before the race is not going to do anything one way or the other.


----------



## paraffinlamps (21 Sep 2016)

Yeah that will be plenty , you may find you dont even get ( or need ) a chance to get a drink . Dont be tempted to throw your bottle in the last laps like you see the pros do . If seen you will get a DQ . Listen carefully to what the commissaire says at the pre race briefing as well . Lots of riders round here dont seem to bother with the pre race briefing and then wonder why they get a fine/DQ for crossing the white line .


----------



## screenman (21 Sep 2016)

You will not need a drink for a 35 minute race, unless you are dehydrated before you start. In a crit you will not get a chance to reach down for a drink unless you are out the back on your own.


----------



## Buddfox (21 Sep 2016)

What the others have said, but I would say in a Cat 4 race, it is highly unlikely that anyone who tries to make a break will stay away, so really don't be tempted to chase. For your first race, just aim to stay with the bunch and see what happens.

The pace will probably be pretty constant for all but the last three laps, when it will pick up quite noticeably. And if you are in the mix at the end, don't be anywhere worse than about fifth wheel. And don't be the first to go for the sprint because you likely won't have the legs to make it all the way to the line in first. Wait for as long as you can, and when someone else goes that's your moment.

Good luck, enjoy it, I still remember my first race and it's a special moment once you are called to order on the start. You're no longer just a cyclist, you're a racer.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Sep 2016)

I can't race without a drink. Different strokes and all that.


----------



## screenman (21 Sep 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I can't race without a drink. Different strokes and all that.



Not even a 35 minute one, must admit I ever crit I did was so fast that I could not even come up off the drops. I would expect to see a 35minute one run off at about 27 or 28 mph, with certainly faster bits in there somewhere.


----------



## S-Express (21 Sep 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I can't race without a drink. Different strokes and all that.



Not ridden cyclocross?


----------



## S-Express (21 Sep 2016)

Buddfox said:


> What the others have said, but I would say in a Cat 4 race, it is highly unlikely that anyone who tries to make a break will stay away, so really don't be tempted to chase. For your first race, just aim to stay with the bunch and see what happens.
> 
> The pace will probably be pretty constant for all but the last three laps, when it will pick up quite noticeably. And if you are in the mix at the end, don't be anywhere worse than about fifth wheel. And don't be the first to go for the sprint because you likely won't have the legs to make it all the way to the line in first. Wait for as long as you can, and when someone else goes that's your moment.
> 
> Good luck, enjoy it, I still remember my first race and it's a special moment once you are called to order on the start. You're no longer just a cyclist, you're a racer.



The only predictable thing about most crits is their unpredictability.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> Not ridden cyclocross?


No never. Thought about it but never done it yet.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Not even a 35 minute one, must admit I ever crit I did was so fast that I could not even come up off the drops. I would expect to see a 35minute one run off at about 27 or 28 mph, with certainly faster bits in there somewhere.


The 4th crits I've been in this season have been between 25-27, there's always been plenty of time to take on a sip of fluid.


----------



## S-Express (21 Sep 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> No never. Thought about it but never done it yet.



Just saying really - most CX racers ride without a bottle/bottle cage and no feed zone/handing up allowed either.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Sep 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> The 4th crits I've been in this season have been between 25-27, there's always been plenty of time to take on a sip of fluid.


I can't believe anyone needs a drink in race lasting thirty minutes. How do Madison riders cope during a one hour chase? Track bikes don't have bottle cages.

This whole fluids nonsense has gone way over the top.


----------



## huwsparky (21 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Not even a 35 minute one, must admit I ever crit I did was so fast that I could not even come up off the drops. I would expect to see a 35minute one run off at about 27 or 28 mph, with certainly faster bits in there somewhere.


Not that I don't believe you but what course did you see a 4th cat crit at 28mph?


----------



## S-Express (21 Sep 2016)

I think 28mph might be a little ambitious for 4th cat only. The last 2/3 crit I rode (a few years ago now) averaged around 26mph as I recall. A lot will depend on conditions, wind direction, temp, etc.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> I think 28mph might be a little ambitious for 4th cat only. The last 2/3 crit I rode (a few years ago now) averaged around 26mph as I recall. A lot will depend on conditions, wind direction, temp, etc.


I doubt if a 4th cat event will get to 25mph. The winner might if he's a rising star and well off the front, but most of the field will either be novices or occasional racers.


----------



## S-Express (21 Sep 2016)

I suppose if a whole club full of experienced testers who've never road raced rock up with 4th cat licences, then that might push the average up a little - assuming they don't all crash in the corners


----------



## huwsparky (21 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> I suppose if a whole club full of experienced testers who've never road raced rock up with 4th cat licences, then that might push the average up a little - assuming they don't all crash in the corners


Now your just being silly!


----------



## screenman (21 Sep 2016)

Yarborough, Grimsby and I am sure there are many more. It is only 35 minutes and ballistic from the off.


----------



## jamma (24 Sep 2016)

Well its all over absolutely enjoyed it i'll be defintly back next season. Got to the start line with a few minutes to spare amd saw one of the leaders of the club runs who was also the commaisare. I lasted in the bunch for a lap and a half then got dropped but managed to stay with another rider but they were slowing down for some reason (not sure why) so i put some more power down to try and catch back up but eventually i got lapped by the bunch so i let them passed and hopped on the back for the remainder of the race.

Overall postion is either 8th or 9th (will update when offical results come out)

Defiantly will be back and i know what weakness i need to build on but my main objective was to complete the race and not give a monkeys to what position i was.


----------



## S-Express (24 Sep 2016)

How many in the race? Just wondering how you managed 8th/9th despite being lapped?

Good effort though - at least you now know what to work on over the winter.


----------



## jamma (24 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> How many in the race? Just wondering how you managed 8th/9th despite being lapped?
> 
> Good effort though - at least you now know what to work on over the winter.



There was 10 but the bunch was a bit quicker than i was


----------



## S-Express (24 Sep 2016)

jamma said:


> There was 10 but the bunch was a bit quicker than i was



Ten is a very small field - I would guess that if the race had been bigger (ie 20-30+) then you would have had a far easier time, probably without being dropped. Be happy with that though...


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2016)

Difficult to get any useful data on which to give advice, unless we know the length of the race, the number of laps, the winners speed and the speed of the OP.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2016)

That is such a small field for a crit, I take it was just a club thing.

Well done for finishing, many do not.


----------



## S-Express (24 Sep 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> the winners speed and the speed of the OP



They won't be comparable in any meaningful sense. One is a group, the other is an individual. In racing, the only thing that matters is position at the end.


----------



## jamma (24 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> That is such a small field for a crit, I take it was just a club thing.
> 
> Well done for finishing, many do not.



Not a club thing but apparently many of the woman who race were at a BC coaching session. I did have the thought come in my head


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2016)

What event was it?


----------



## jamma (24 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> What event was it?



Organiser hasn't put results up yet though

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...JSL-Vehicle-Repairers-&-Mulebar-Autumn-Cup--2


----------



## simon.r (24 Sep 2016)

Well done for giving it a go.


----------



## Justinslow (24 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> That is such a small field for a crit, I take it was just a club thing.
> 
> Well done for finishing, many do not.


Well done for giving it a go, many do not, including me!


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2016)

I admire Jamma for going for it, I think life is all about gaining experiences.

Do not put off until tomorrow that which you can do today.


----------



## uclown2002 (24 Sep 2016)

^^ this


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> They won't be comparable in any meaningful sense. One is a group, the other is an individual. In racing, the only thing that matters is position at the end.


Not necessarily.
If the winner averages 28mph and you average, for example, 18mph; then I would think some sort of meaningful comparison could be made.


----------



## jamma (24 Sep 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Not necessarily.
> If the winner averages 28mph and you average, for example, 18mph; then I would think some sort of meaningful comparison could be made.



I averaged 21 mph while the guy who finished 3rd averaged 22.5mph over 13.5 miles


----------



## S-Express (24 Sep 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Not necessarily.
> If the winner averages 28mph and you average, for example, 18mph; then I would think some sort of meaningful comparison could be made.



Yes, you could deduce that there was a 10mph difference - which still gives you no actionable intelligence - because a group will always travel faster than an individual (or a pair in this case). 

The only actionable data is that Jamma lost contact with the main group. Jamma just needs to work on his threshold so he doesn't lose contact with the group in the first place - the relative speeds are not important. The effort level is.


----------



## Justinslow (24 Sep 2016)

jamma said:


> I averaged 21 mph while the guy who finished 3rd averaged 22.5mph over 13.5 miles


Any pics @jamma ? Let's see ya styling it up!


----------



## Banjo (24 Sep 2016)

Good effort Jamma.
You got out there and had a go .Whens your next one?


----------



## wam68 (24 Sep 2016)

Time Trial. Its the only honest form. Too many wheel suckers out there. 

In a race of 60 15 or so will actually do all the racing. The rest will suck till the last few Km's. Strongest rider will not win but then I'm biased as I have had a a crap season. Over to you


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Sep 2016)

wam68 said:


> Time Trial. Its the only honest form. Too many wheel suckers out there.
> 
> In a race of 60 15 or so will actually do all the racing. The rest will suck till the last few Km's. Strongest rider will not win but then I'm biased as I have had a a crap season. Over to you



Nah, hill climb, gets rid of all the guys carrying a few extra pounds as well.


----------



## CycleD (24 Sep 2016)

Like any race I'd have a carb meal at least an hour or two before the ride... take an isotonic drink or small boiled sweets to keep up suger levels and follow advice from others in the race


----------



## wam68 (24 Sep 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Nah, hill climb, gets rid of all the guys carrying a few extra pounds as well.



PMSL.. Forgot about those bud, Did 2 this year. Won the first and blew up on the 2nd. Complete pain and was breathing out my ass for ages afterwards


----------



## jamma (24 Sep 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Any pics @jamma ? Let's see ya styling it up!



I 'll try and get them from the photographer who was there


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2016)

CycleD said:


> Like any race I'd have a carb meal at least an hour or two before the ride... take an isotonic drink or small boiled sweets to keep up suger levels and follow advice from others in the race



Sweets when racing, what type of racing do you do?


----------



## jamma (24 Sep 2016)

Banjo said:


> Good effort Jamma.
> You got out there and had a go .Whens your next one?




Next saturday then thats it for the season but i should be able to draft and stay in the bunch due to more racers


----------



## CycleD (24 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Sweets when racing, what type of racing do you do?


God knows... Just what someone told me about why they keep a few in their pouch.


----------



## huwsparky (24 Sep 2016)

jamma said:


> Next saturday then thats it for the season but i should be able to draft and stay in the bunch due to more racers


Do it, gain the experience but personally I wouldn't count being able to stay with the bunch purley based on another 10 riders turning up. The last crit i did was down to 9 riders after 3 laps and 46 riders started.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2016)

CycleD said:


> God knows... Just what someone told me about why they keep a few in their pouch.



I just got this picture of you loaded with sweets, cakes, sandwiches and a flask of coffee for a 25. You are in 45 years of cycling the first person I have ever known who would take boiled sweets into a race, these people who told you, you sure they are not trying to slow you down.

I can understand but have never used a jelly baby, liquorice allsorts or the suchlike.


----------



## S-Express (24 Sep 2016)

No sweets (or carbs) needed for a 35 minute crit. A circuit which is heavy on corners or hairpins will always test riders at the back, or out of position. Larger field on a circuit like Middlesborough with sweeping corners and a big field will be a lot easier to hang onto.



wam68 said:


> In a race of 60 15 or so will actually do all the racing. The rest will suck till the last few Km's.



That's called tactics. You don't get a prize for being the strongest rider, but you do get a prize for being first.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Sep 2016)

@jamma well done for getting in there fella, pleased for you. 
Looking forward to the next one?


----------



## outlash (25 Sep 2016)

wam68 said:


> Time Trial. Its the only honest form. Too many wheel suckers out there.
> 
> In a race of 60 15 or so will actually do all the racing. The rest will suck till the last few Km's. Strongest rider will not win but then I'm biased as I have had a a crap season. Over to you



If we're in the realm of talking gibberish, then cyclocross is surely the purest form. As long as you can get over the obstacles, it's all about strength and skill.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2016)

outlash said:


> If we're in the realm of talking gibberish, then cyclocross is surely the purest form. As long as you can get over the obstacles, it's all about strength and skill.


Nah - turbo trainer racing has to be the purest form.
No variables between contestants.


----------



## ayceejay (25 Sep 2016)

Every time and I mean every time I go on my turbo I finish first although it is touch and go sometimes between me and "Oh fork it"


----------



## wam68 (25 Sep 2016)

outlash said:


> If we're in the realm of talking gibberish, then cyclocross is surely the purest form. As long as you can get over the obstacles, it's all about strength and skill.


If thats what rocks your boat then go for it


----------



## outlash (25 Sep 2016)

wam68 said:


> If thats what rocks your boat then go for it



Given you've had a crap season, perhaps you should.


----------



## wam68 (25 Sep 2016)

Do and am !


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2016)

Hey, @jamma , if you're having a good time, enjoy. I'm not going to criticize the candy option, as I'm still drinking flat Coke before rides.


----------



## jamma (25 Sep 2016)

Update on position is a definte 8th place and 2 points on my licence only found out due to the commsaire was at the clubs track training


----------



## S-Express (25 Sep 2016)

Another 10 points next week and you can move up to 3rd cat


----------



## jamma (25 Sep 2016)

Anyone know any breathing techniques as at the start of the race my breathing was all over the place but when i was by myself it went normal again?


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Sep 2016)

jamma said:


> Anyone know any breathing techniques as at the start of the race my breathing was all over the place but when i was by myself it went normal again?


A proper warm up beforehand. Start cold and you'll struggle for a while.


----------



## Justinslow (25 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> A proper warm up beforehand. Start cold and you'll struggle for a while.


And try to relax! Easier said than done I know.......


----------



## jamma (28 Sep 2016)

Ah well next race will be with a club mate who entered on a provisional licence.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Sep 2016)

Breathing needs to be in sync with other actions, ie breath in for 5 crank turns out for 5 crank turNs ( don't claim these figures are correct just as an example)


Seem to recall this from my ill founded running days


----------



## S-Express (28 Sep 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Breathing needs to be in sync with other actions, ie breath in for 5 crank turns out for 5 crank turNs ( don't claim these figures are correct just as an example)
> 
> 
> Seem to recall this from my *ill founded* running days



Just breathe as often as you need to - and pedal as quickly as you need to. No need to spend time thinking about stuff like this when there's already loads going on around you.


----------



## jamma (1 Oct 2016)

Well thats it until next season came stone dead last as the pace was faster and more teams just trying to get them last points and got lapped twice as it was a bigger field than the week before but got a suprise as one of the club riders came and raced against me and he even got to the front and tryed to attack but for me i got shut down trying to move up the bunch then got pushed onto the grass on the first corner of the 4th lap. Nerves kicked in after that but i never pulled out and kept fighting to get back.


----------



## Slick (1 Oct 2016)

Well done, we can't all be Wiggo from day 1. See what next season brings.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Oct 2016)

Good effort Jamma. It's late in the season and all the regulars will be fully race fit whereas you are finding your feet. The only way to get better is to keep at it and try and find a training group to ride with before next season begins.


----------



## Justinslow (1 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> Well thats it until next season came stone dead last as the pace was faster and more teams just trying to get them last points and got lapped twice as it was a bigger field than the week before but got a suprise as one of the club riders came and raced against me and he even got to the front and tryed to attack but for me i got shut down trying to move up the bunch then got pushed onto the grass on the first corner of the 4th lap. Nerves kicked in after that but i never pulled out and kept fighting to get back.


Fair play for giving it a go, it's all valuable experience, train hard, get stronger, try again next year racer


----------



## huwsparky (1 Oct 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Fair play for giving it a go, it's all valuable experience, train hard, get stronger, try again next year racer


Yep, to be fair crit racing is quite intimidating and I know a few people who think they can ride but would never do one. It's proper racing and an art.


----------



## ayceejay (1 Oct 2016)

Breathing: panicky breathing is through the mouth into the chest. Relaxed/relaxing breathing is through the nose into the belly. Breathing while racing is getting air into your lungs


----------



## S-Express (1 Oct 2016)

I think breathing at any time can be regarded as 'getting air into your lungs'.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Oct 2016)

Hats off to Jamma who is giving the real thing a go. Unlike the delusioned wannabes who insist a sportive is a race.


----------



## paraffinlamps (3 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> Well thats it until next season came stone dead last as the pace was faster and more teams just trying to get them last points and got lapped twice as it was a bigger field than the week before but got a suprise as one of the club riders came and raced against me and he even got to the front and tryed to attack but for me i got shut down trying to move up the bunch then got pushed onto the grass on the first corner of the 4th lap. Nerves kicked in after that but i never pulled out and kept fighting to get back.



Maybe last but in front of everyone that hasn't raced . Well done ! . As you get more experience and do more races you will become more confident and find the best lines in corners to stop you being pushed wide . As a few people have said Crits are hard and can be quite physical , especially in the corners .


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2016)

Take up cross, the season is only a few races old, it will teach you many things, one being how to suffer. Boy is it fun though.


----------



## ayceejay (3 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> I think breathing at any time can be regarded as 'getting air into your lungs'.



Too cryptic eh? 
getting air into your lungs anyway you can , better?


----------



## si_c (3 Oct 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Too cryptic eh?
> getting air into your lungs anyway you can , better?



So you'd be an advocate of using an air compressor on climbs then


----------



## ayceejay (3 Oct 2016)

si_c said:


> So you'd be an advocate of using an air compressor on climbs then



I am sorry you misunderstand the context


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Nov 2016)

Can people make the heading of posts more clear.

I was expecting to read something about the 2.30 from Kempton Park.....I'm disappointed now.


----------

